# Είκοσι χιλιάδες



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2011)

Καιρό έχουμε να παίξουμε με νήματα με αριθμούς. Ορίστε λοιπόν ένα ωραίο, στρογγυλό νούμερο:

*20.000*

Ο Νίκελ μόλις συμπλήρωσε την 20.000ή ανάρτησή του στη Λεξιλογία.







Νομίζω πως μετά από τα πολλά πολλά ευχαριστώ για τα εκατοντάδες βαριά άρθρα και τις χιλιάδες ζουμερά σχόλια, πέρα από εγκάρδια συγχαρητήρια και ευχές, το καλύτερο αντίδωρο που μπορούμε να προσφέρουμε για να τιμήσουμε αυτή τη συμβατικά συμβολική στιγμή της Λεξιλογίας, είναι ένα νήμα αφιερωμένο στο 20.000.

Πάμε -- και μην κολλήσετε στο στρογγυλό νούμερο· πέντε πάνω, δέκα κάτω, τι έγινε; :)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 17, 2011)

Ευκολάκι για αρχή. Λεύγες κάτω από τη θάλασσα.







δοκτορική εικονογράφηση


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2011)

Να δεις που έπεσα κοντά (σχετικά είναι αυτά) και στην ημερομηνία...


----------



## sarant (Aug 17, 2011)

Κάποιος έλεγε, και δίκιο είχε, ότι ο κλασικός τίτλος 20.000 λεύγες υπό την θάλασσαν παραπλανάει, διότι οι 20.000 λεύγες δεν είναι βάθος αλλά διαδρομή, άρα "κάτω από τις θάλασσες".


----------



## sarant (Aug 17, 2011)

Επίσης, _Είκοσι χιλιάδες μέρες_ είναι ο τίτλος βιβλίου με τις αναμνήσεις του Β. Ιωακειμίδη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2011)

20,000 Years in Sing Sing (ελληνικός τίτλος κατά IMdb: Είκοσι χιλιάδες χρόνια στο Σινγκ-Σινγκ): Αμερικάνικη ασπρόμαυρη δραματική ταινία, με πρωταγωνιστές τους Σπένσερ Τρέισι και Μπέτι Ντέιβις (η μοναδική όπου συμπρωταγωνιστούν).

Τρέιλερ:


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2011)

Δεν πιστεύω στα κοντέρ. Πού ξέρετε ότι, σαν καλός ταξιτζής, δεν το έχω πειράξει να μετράει το κάτι παραπάνω του; Άσε που αλλού δεν προλαβαίνεις να γυρίσεις την πλάτη σου και σου κλέβουν τα νούμερα.

Επίσης, αν ίσχυε το _Φάε τη σκόνη μου_, δεν θα είχα την άνεση να φλυαρώ ασυστόλως, να σχολιάζω τα πάντα σχεδόν, να νιώθω ότι ακόμα και στις πιο δύσκολες στιγμές της δουλειάς μπορώ να κάνω ένα τσουπ και να βρεθώ στο καφενείο, να πω δυο κουβέντες, και να ξαναχωθώ αμέσως στο καβούκι μου.

Οι λεύγες και τα εύγε δικά σας, που είστε τόσο καλή παρέα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2011)

Νίκελ, τα πανάξια λεξιλογικά κατορθώματά σου έχουν δημιουργήσει και αντίστοιχο όρο νικελεξιλογείο (κατά το νικελωδείο). :) Εγώ πάντως τα 20.000 μέτρα βάδην θυμήθηκα — οπότε λέω να σε δούμε ακμαιότατο στο νήμα και στα 50.000!


----------



## sunshine (Aug 17, 2011)

_20.000 Miles Ahead: A Last Drive Story _ του Δημήτρη Κοτσέλη. Όχι και πολύ γνωστό.
http://fm1.teicrete.gr/articles/view/171/page:6
Μετράει; :)


----------



## sunshine (Aug 17, 2011)

sarant said:


> Κάποιος έλεγε, και δίκιο είχε, ότι ο κλασικός τίτλος 20.000 λεύγες υπό την θάλασσαν παραπλανάει, διότι οι 20.000 λεύγες δεν είναι βάθος αλλά διαδρομή, άρα "κάτω από τις θάλασσες".


 
Κάπου το διάβαζα πρόσφατα. Μέχρι τότε δεν είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ ότι 1 λεύγα = 4,8 χλμ, άρα προφανώς αδύνατο ο "Ναυτίλος" να βρισκόταν σε βάθος 96.560 χιλιομέτρων!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2011)

Για την ακρίβεια, η μία λεύγα είναι 3 ναυτικά μίλια, άρα 5,5 χλμ. Αλλά και σε μήκος, τα 100.000 χλμ. εντελώς φανταστικά δεν είναι;


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Για την ακρίβεια, η μία λεύγα είναι 3 ναυτικά μίλια, άρα 5,5 χλμ. Αλλά και σε μήκος, τα 100.000 χλμ. εντελώς φανταστικά δεν είναι;


 The title (_Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea_ - French: _Vingt mille lieues sous les mers_) refers to the distance traveled while under the sea and not to a depth, as *20,000 leagues is 2.7 times the circumference of Earth*. The greatest depth mentioned in the book is four leagues. A literal translation of the French title would end in the plural "seas", thus implying the "seven seas" through which the characters of the novel travel. However, the early English translations of the title used "sea", meaning the ocean in general. Subsequent English translations have correctly translated the title as Seas, plural instead of Sea, singular, but most movie adaptations use the older, less accurate and public domain versions.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twenty_Thousand_Leagues_Under_the_Sea​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2011)

Γενικά, η μετάφραση του βιβλίου δεν ευτύχησε στα αγγλικά (από τη γουίκη):

_The novel was first translated into English in 1873 by Reverend Lewis Page Mercier (aka "Mercier Lewis"). Mercier cut nearly a quarter of Verne's original text and made hundreds of translation errors, sometimes dramatically changing the meaning of Verne's original intent (including uniformly and wrongly mistranslating French scaphandre (properly "diving apparatus") as "cork-jacket", following a long-obsolete meaning as "a type of lifejacket"). Some of these bowdlerizations may have been done for political reasons, such as Nemo's identity and the nationality of the two warships he sinks, or the portraits of freedom fighters on the wall of his cabin which originally included Daniel O'Connell. Nonetheless, it became the "standard" English translation for more than a hundred years, while other translations continued to draw from it and its mistakes (especially the mistranslation of the title; the French title actually means Twenty Thousand Leagues under the Seas).
_


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 24, 2011)

sunshine said:


> Κάπου το διάβαζα πρόσφατα. Μέχρι τότε δεν είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ ότι 1 λεύγα = 4,8 χλμ, άρα προφανώς αδύνατο ο "Ναυτίλος" να βρισκόταν σε βάθος 96.560 χιλιομέτρων!


 
Ίσως στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου (σχόλιο 123):

http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/08/04/mezedakia/

:twit:


----------

